# Shelf Life of Tartaric Acid



## Boatboy24 (Feb 22, 2015)

I'm doing some clean up in the basement and wine lab and have a couple older packets of it. How long will it last?


----------



## Bergmann (Feb 22, 2015)

It does not actually go bad. My understanding is, Most acids loose little in potency over time, and in some cases excessive moisture can increase it, I keep all my wine making acids in jars with plastic lids. and I cannot recall ever having tosses any due to age. as long as I can get the pH and Ta I need I figure what difference does it make. 
I am an old asshead and I would not want someone just tossing me away!


----------



## Treeman (Feb 22, 2015)

As long as it is kept dry should be good for many years. If your concerned about it, buy new and use the old tartaric to replace citric acid in your kmeta acid rinse solutions. Citric is an easily used food source for microbes, but but tartaric is much less useful to them.


----------



## bstnh1 (May 9, 2018)

I ran across an on-line supply source that says it has a shelf life of 2 years. I use it only in my K-meta solution for sanitizing and I have some 4 year old Tartaric that seems to work just fine for that.


----------

